# How much room does he need?



## abra (Nov 29, 2010)

So, I can't replace my Russian Tortoise Rambo's enclosure just yet but hopefully soon I will be able to! So how much room does he need? Lots of people have said some amount of square feet per inch of him and I was wondering what that ratio was? I will probably be using a Rubbermaid tub or Christmas tree case. I just bought a 100w powersun bulb, will that be okay for him?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 29, 2010)

1 square foot for every square inch of tortoise, is what I go by.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 29, 2010)

Abra...you can't go wrong with either...the Christmas tree case might be a better choice in the long run...a good rule of thumb is 5 shell lengths at the enclosures narrowest point and 10 at its longest! This is the smallest you would want to go! And, of course, that's for one tortoise...multiply by 1.5 for each additional animal


----------



## Floof (Nov 29, 2010)

For small, active torts like Russians, I like a rule of 2 square feet per 1 inch of tortoise (i.e. 10 square feet for a 5" tortoise), but that's just me. 

A Christmas tree storage tub would be the best way to go without having to build something yourself. It gives you a fair amount of floorspace, without sacrificing height--and you need that height in order to supply a good amount of substrate for him to dig around in. They're only available around Christmas time, though, so it's either get your Christmas tree tub within the next month or start looking at other enclosure options.

The Powersun is a good bulb, and 100 watts is fine if it keeps his temperature around 95F (at least not below 90, and not above 100). Just make sure you're using the bulb safely--have it pointed straight down, NOT at an angle, and keep it 12-18" from the basking spot.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

If size doesnt matter in the room to you, you could easily build a tortoise table out of an old book case, or if you really would like to use the tub and dont think it is enough space you can always get two and just cut a 7 inch by 7 inch hole between the two for your little friend to walk between them. Personally I went with the table. I was able to make mine for about $50 total with substrate and all.

Tyler


----------



## coreyc (Dec 1, 2010)

Smithen said:


> If size doesnt matter in the room to you, you could easily build a tortoise table out of an old book case, or if you really would like to use the tub and dont think it is enough space you can always get two and just cut a 7 inch by 7 inch hole between the two for your little friend to walk between them. Personally I went with the table. I was able to make mine for about $50 total with substrate and all.
> 
> Tyler



Hi Tyler cah you post some pic's so we can check it out


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

coreyc said:


> Smithen said:
> 
> 
> > If size doesnt matter in the room to you, you could easily build a tortoise table out of an old book case, or if you really would like to use the tub and dont think it is enough space you can always get two and just cut a 7 inch by 7 inch hole between the two for your little friend to walk between them. Personally I went with the table. I was able to make mine for about $50 total with substrate and all.
> ...



Ya I will get some pics up as soon as I can, Im at school right now and don't have any good picture on my computer or phone.


----------



## Floof (Dec 1, 2010)

coreyc said:


> Smithen said:
> 
> 
> > If size doesnt matter in the room to you, you could easily build a tortoise table out of an old book case, or if you really would like to use the tub and dont think it is enough space you can always get two and just cut a 7 inch by 7 inch hole between the two for your little friend to walk between them. Personally I went with the table. I was able to make mine for about $50 total with substrate and all.
> ...



I did the bookcase method, as well, when I had russians... Very simple to do. Get a cheap 5 shelf bookcase, staple in some kind of liner (I used tarp on this one, and a pond liner on another, though you can use anything from shower curtains to linoleum as long as it's water proof), add dirt, and you're done. Though I recommend putting a plywood backing on the bookcase before adding liner and substrate, since the flimsy paper backing isn't strong enough to hold anything up.






As well, if you choose this method, find the deepest bookcase you can. This one was only 9", so, in order to keep enough height that the tort couldn't escape, I couldn't have more than about 3" of substrate. A Mainstay's brand bookcase from Walmart would be about the minimum I would recommend using, at about 11-12" deep; for a small or male (up to 6") Russian, that'd allow you about 6 inches of substrate maximum.. And don't forget to cap the corners!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2010)

Floof said:


> For small, active torts like Russians, I like a rule of 2 square feet per 1 inch of tortoise (i.e. 10 square feet for a 5" tortoise), but that's just me.



I like that rule. My Russian is 3.5" and in an 8 square foot enclosure. It's the perfect size right now. I'm hoping he doesn't outgrow it too quickly...


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't like the little formulas. I say give the as much room as you can both indoors and out. They can "survive" in a 12" square, but the more room you give them, the better it is. Exercise and locomotion are a necessary part of tortoise digestion, just like horses.

Your bulb choice should be fine, but use a thermometer and adjust the height to get the right temp.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Tyler cah you post some pic's so we can check it out
[/quote]

sorry it took me so long to get these up, long day at school,










The dimentions are 72" long, 30" wide, 11 1/2" deep.


----------



## abra (Dec 1, 2010)

That looks really cool, but I feel like it wouldn't hold in humidity so well?


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

abra said:


> That looks really cool, but I feel like it wouldn't hold in humidity so well?



It does not very well, the linoleum helps a bit but just about every day i have to soak everything down again. I get into the habbit when I give Sophie a soaking thought.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 1, 2010)

awesome. what do you have it on? just a table/desk? or something you built?


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

pdrobber said:


> awesome. what do you have it on? just a table/desk? or something you built?



just sitting on a white fold out table that you can get from walmart. I went trash picking and found it actually lol. Still looked really good and cleaned up well. I did have to re-enforce the back of the book case with plywood because the cardboard backing it normally comes with does nothing really.

Tyler


----------



## abra (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah I think I'm going to see how long my dresser where he stays is, give my step dad some blue prints and have him make it  He made my sister's loft bed so I'm sure he could make a tort table. Sucks I don't have that much room though.


----------



## Smithen (Dec 1, 2010)

That would work pretty well lol, if you are wanting to keep humidity in you can always have him add some plexi glass to the top of it, just make sure your lights are not to close, they will melt the glass lol.

Tyler


----------



## abra (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahah okay  Thanks!


----------

